# Where Does The 586 Fit In?



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Trying to determine if it is a more of a comfort bike or an aggressive style bike... Geometries don't really tell me anything.

Anyway, tonight I just found out that there is a local Look dealer and saw a couple of 566's in person and my jaw about hit the floor... Simply stunning, but they weighed flippin 19lbs!

So, tell me about the 586. Is it something I could swing with an under $4k budget including components? I don't think I could afford the 595. =(

Currently I ride a Specialized Allez and have never had comfort issues and I know that bike to be more of an aggressive style bike. And being that I'm very much an adrenaline junky and speed freak at heart, I don't believe a more upright ride is necessary for myself.

Thanks!


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*586*

The 586 is somewhat less race oriented than the 595, but I don't think you could call it a comfort bike, not like a Specialized Roubaix for example.
By the way, the 595 and the 586 cost about the same.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Ahh, didn't know that! Thanks! 

Look makes nice stuff that's for sure.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Topo Gigio said:


> The 586 is somewhat less race oriented than the 595, but I don't think you could call it a comfort bike, not like a Specialized Roubaix for example.
> By the way, the 595 and the 586 cost about the same.


Yeah, you could probably say that in most instances the guy who won on a 595 would have won on a 586 or a Roubaix for that matter, all else being equal.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*True*



lookrider said:


> Yeah, you could probably say that in most instances the guy who won on a 595 would have won on a 586 or a Roubaix for that matter, all else being equal.


That's true. Even a Roubaix can win races with the right engine 
But the 586, while it has a very smooth ride, was not designed for comfort quite like the Roubaix, wouldn't you agree? It is a more aggressive bike... 
Specialized is not bad, but it's not Look


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Don't discount the 585.

May be a few years out of the gate but it is still a very impressive ride.
Light and stiff enough to race without getting beat up. Easier to find deals on the 585 because it has been around a little longer.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

1st off, the 586 and 595 cost the same at retail. 2nd, a higher number does not mean a better bike. The 595 is not a better bike than the 586, they are different, no more and no less. The 586 is not a "less race oriented" bike. Quite the contrary, it's actually the lightest bike they make.

so what's the difference?????


The 586 is a tube-to-tube construction similar to an Addict, R3, Price, Cannodnale, etc etc. The 595 is still a lug and tube set up like a C50 and the new NeoPro from De Rosa. This is not to say that the 586 rides like the bikes I just compared it to ditto in the 595. I was only speaking to the construction method. The 586 also has an oversize lower HS bearing while the 595 has a standard 1 1/8" top and bottom.

Who are they for?

595 is stiffer and made for "heavier" riders 586 is stiff and made for slightly "lighter" riders. If I had to buy a Look, it'd be a 586 no question, I'm light and I race.

Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I've given extensive test rides to the 586 and to both the 585 and 585 Ultra. I've never tried a 595. My experience with the 586 is that it's aggressive as hell and rides like a rock. The 585 Ultra felt like a limousine by comparison (admittedly an unscientific, seat-of-the-pants comparison). The 585 Normal felt softer still.


----------



## Topo Gigio (Jul 14, 2007)

*595 vs. 586*



STARNUT said:


> The 586 is not a "less race oriented" bike. Quite the contrary, it's actually the lightest bike they make.


Well, I said *somewhat *less race oriented... I think I have an informed opinion on the subject, having owned both a 595 and then a 586. They both have nearly identical geometry, but the 595 definitely feels stiffer and more "racelike" but still having a smooth ride. The 586 is not quite as stiff, but yes, a little lighter, and to me, more comfortable. I don't race but if I were racing crits like most US races are, I would say the 595 would be the better choice for that purpose. 



STARNUT said:


> The 586 also has an oversize lower HS bearing while the 595 has a standard 1 1/8" top and bottom


Ahh, they actually both have a 1 1/8 upper and 1 1/4 lower HS bearing.


----------

